# Good to have GHD back



## jw007

GHD has aked me to start a "welcome back" thread for him....

Politically correct opinions on his return only please.. :thumb:


----------



## corbuk

ghs ?

Yes welcome back ,


----------



## GHS

PSML I never asked Josephine I just suggested it............ :lol:

Whats occuring then boys and girls? Missed much?

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul

Where did he go?


----------



## jw007

corbuk said:


> ghs ?
> 
> Yes welcome back ,


PMSL yeah thats the one

The hair straightner lad


----------



## jw007

GHS said:


> PSML I never asked Josephine I just suggested it............ :lol:
> 
> Whats occuring then boys and girls? Missed much?
> 
> GHS


you lie I have a begging PM to prove it

Begins

"please please please......."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Where did he go?


He was naughty... shhhhhhh


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

TaintedSoul said:


> Where did he go?


Banned, he didn't give good enough head - a true beta


----------



## GHS

TaintedSoul said:


> Where did he go?


 I've been on a gay cruising holiday with dutch_scott mate.......

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul

YetiMan said:


> Banned, he didn't give good enough head - a true beta


Shouldnt allowed untill we have DP'd his nostrils!!



GHS said:


> I've been on a gay cruising holiday with dutch_scott mate.......
> 
> GHS


Awesome... tell me... be honest now... Does Dutch push back?


----------



## Goose

Lol welcome back aboard!


----------



## Pithead

Welcome back geezer. :thumb:


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> you lie I have a begging PM to prove it
> 
> Begins
> 
> "please please please......."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 PSML:lol:

God.......You promised you wouldn't tell everyone how much I pleaded for a welcome back thread 

GHS


----------



## Magic Torch

I thought we all agreed on that poll that the ban should have been perm?

Ah fcuk it, welcome back anyways


----------



## Goose

I bet you've been dying to get on here!!


----------



## GHS

TaintedSoul said:


> Shouldnt allowed untill we have DP'd his nostrils!!
> 
> Lets go then boys.......Be gentle though :wub:
> 
> Awesome... tell me... be honest now... Does Dutch push back?


 All I can say is he's a very gentle and generous lover......

We have a connection, its truly beautiful :wub:

GHS


----------



## jw007

Look guys....

Altho i started this thread as a welcome back..

Would somebody PLEASE FFS say something controversial so a war can then ensure, bans aplenty, post reports and neg reps all round

WTFs them matter with you lot???

Seriously guys, MAN THE FCK UP


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> Look guys....
> 
> Altho i started this thread as a welcome back..
> 
> Would somebody PLEASE FFS say something controversial so a war can then ensure, bans aplenty, post reports and neg reps all round
> 
> WTFs them matter with you lot???
> 
> Seriously guys, MAN THE FCK UP


 Hmmmmmmm.......

I think I'll let someone else prove their ALPHAness......

GHS


----------



## Goose

Pithead said:


> Welcome back geezer. :thumb:


PITHeads back


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Would somebody PLEASE FFS say something controversial so a war can then ensure, , MAN THE FCK UP


 Not a problem....

I think GHS should have been banned for good, he doesnt contribute in any positive way all he does is follow JW around brown nosing him and making stupid homosexual jokes.


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Not a problem....
> 
> I think GHS should have been banned for good, he doesnt contribute in any positive way all he does is follow JW around brown nosing him and making stupid homosexual jokes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

GHS


----------



## itraininthedark

welcome back how long was you banned for fella??


----------



## Pithead

I'll prove my omega'ness:ban:


----------



## Goose

Con - I see you've been keeping an eye on your spelling!


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Not a problem....
> 
> I think GHS should have been banned for good, he doesnt contribute in any positive way all he does is follow JW around brown nosing him and making stupid homosexual jokes.


You can shut your fat bloated face, you too brown nose

your diets sh1t, you cant pose and your never going to come in on show day in good condition..

You will pu55y out like last time....

Cool, now we are getting somewhere

Ps Con

Not a critisism, just an observation


----------



## GHS

itraininthedark said:


> welcome back how long was you banned for fella??


 A week mate.......

I have apologised to the mod and all is forgotten now.

GHS


----------



## corbuk

Goose said:


> Con - I see you've been keeping an eye on your spelling!


Wouldnt

Wouldn't want megatron to spellcheck him now....


----------



## jw007

GHS said:


> A week mate.......
> 
> *I have apologised to the mod* and all is forgotten now.
> 
> GHS


you told me you didnt mean it and you think hes a [email protected] but wanted to come back just to make life difficult and sh1t stir:confused1:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> You can shut your fat bloated face, you too brown nose
> 
> your diets sh1t, you cant pose and your never going to come in on show day in good condition..
> 
> You will pu55y out like last time....
> 
> Cool, now we are getting somewhere
> 
> Ps Con
> 
> Not a critisism, just an observation


 I do hope Paul see's this and ban's you out of spite.

As for you JW i think your a tool bag with no idea how to train all you are is a massive drug abuser probably needed to escape out of your own brain because fvck me if i looked middle eastern i would do the same!

Like you said mate not flaming just constructive critisism.


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> you told me you didnt mean it and you think hes a [email protected] but wanted to come back just to make life difficult and sh1t stir:confused1:


 Joe our conversations post sex are confidential and private.

Pillow talk is pillow talk and I got caught up in the moment of pure bliss and you took advantage of that fact.

Its not fcuking on Joe......I'll see you tonight.

GHS


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> Con - I see you've been keeping an eye on your spelling!


 Honestly mate if you had the amount of education i have had you would be very proud of your spelling and the fact your in uni BUT its understandable you would pick on some thing like this.....the simple minded folks do like to focus on one thing like you always say "life is like a box of chocolates":thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

Welcome back fella


----------



## GHS

No news they guys?

I see two threads were started wondering where I had gone..........Thanks for all the people who posted :lol:

How do I accept my invote to NML?

GHS


----------



## leveret

More carbs anyone?


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I do hope Paul see's this and ban's you out of spite.
> 
> As for you JW i think your a tool bag with *no idea how to train* all you are *is a massive drug abuser* probably needed to escape out of your own brain because fvck me *if i looked middle eastern* i would do the same!
> 
> Like you said mate not flaming just constructive critisism.


mate WTF,

whats with the compliments, I dont think you get the point of this thread do you:confused1:

As for diet, you told me psacrbs was ****e and you "modified" it to include donuts to take into account the extra slin usage:whistling:


----------



## Goose

Con said:


> Honestly mate if you had the amount of education i have had you would be very proud of your spelling and the fact your in uni BUT its understandable you would pick on some thing like this.....the simple minded folks do like to focus on one thing like you always say "life is like a box of chocolates":thumb:


Humour is one thing I was educated on. Something you should look into :lol:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Honestly mate if you had the amount of education i have had you would be very proud of your spelling and the fact your in uni BUT its understandable you would pick on some thing like this.....the simple minded folks do like to focus on one thing like you always say "life is like a box of chocolates":thumb:


round one CON....

Im waiting goosey:whistling:


----------



## jw007

Goose said:


> Humour is one thing I was educated on. Something you should look into :lol:


kapow

back at ya:lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

Liam said:


> More carbs anyone?


 Great contribution big fella :thumb:

GHS


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> mate WTF,
> 
> whats with the compliments, I dont think you get the point of this thread do you:confused1:
> 
> As for diet, you told me psacrbs was ****e and you "modified" it to include donuts to take into account the extra slin usage:whistling:


Thats the difference between you and me i dont use slin thus i am dieting naturally



Goose said:


> Humour is one thing I was educated on. Something you should look into :lol:


 Who has more reps Gooser, me thats who all due to my hillarious posts

GHS you skinny brown noser who pretends to be over 200lb when its obvious your 180lb at best where is your come back?


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> kapow
> 
> back at ya:lol: :lol:


 Its getting heated now :lol:

GHS


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Thats the difference between you and me i dont use slin thus i am dieting naturally
> 
> Who has more reps Gooser, me thats who all due to my hillarious posts
> 
> GHS you skinny brown noser who pretends to be over 200lb when its obvious your 180lb at best where is your come back?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

GHS


----------



## Guest

Liam said:


> More carbs anyone?


 Eh?!

That was the worst flame ever i think every one should neg rep who reads that post until your in the red and barred!


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> GHS


 Dont hide behind smilies i know your teen rage is rising in fact right now you probably have a nose bleed from the rage your experiencing:cursing:

Hey if you ever need some tips on how to train Offo is about on your level but is making constant progress you should speak with him:thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Welcome back GHS... Glad to see your back to your Homoerrotic ways already.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Eh?!
> 
> That was the worst flame ever i think every one should neg rep who reads that post until your in the red and barred!


LMFAO, we have our first post flagger OUTED:thumb:


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Dont hide behind smilies i know your teen rage is rising in fact right now you probably have a nose bleed from the rage your experiencing:cursing:
> 
> Hey if you ever need some tips on how to train Offo is about on your level but is making constant progress you should speak with him:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love you darling xxx


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Welcome back GHS... Glad to see your back to your Homoerrotic ways already.


 Cant blame the lad, have you ever seen his missus would be enough to make me go queer also!!!!!


----------



## Goose

Con said:


> Thats the difference between you and me i dont use slin thus i am dieting naturally
> 
> Who has more reps Gooser, me thats who all due to my hillarious posts
> 
> GHS you skinny brown noser who pretends to be over 200lb when its obvious your 180lb at best where is your come back?


I have only been here one month where as you have been here for seventeen months. Mathematically I would have had more reps than you in that given time frame. Therefore I am god.

Oh and for the record it's Goose, not Gooser. Mr educated. :laugh:


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> Welcome back GHS... Glad to see your back to your Homoerrotic ways already.


 Thanks mate....... :beer:

Missed me?

GHS


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Thats the difference between you and me *i dont use* *slin* thus i am dieting naturally
> 
> Who has more reps Gooser, me thats who all due to my hillarious posts
> 
> GHS you skinny brown noser who pretends to be over 200lb when its obvious your 180lb at best where is your come back?


*No you ABUSE SLIN*

Lets start a poll whos funnier CON vs GOOSE


----------



## jw007

Im liking this thread


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> *No you ABUSE SLIN*
> 
> Lets start a poll whos funnier CON vs GOOSE


 Seriously J its not funny to make fun of the mentally challanged, if you make that pole every one including my self will vote for goosey.

^Have to say i am liking this thread also, woke up with a massive head and ear ache after not sleeping all night but now i am feeling a lot better.


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Cant blame the lad, have you ever seen his missus would be enough to make me go queer also!!!!!


 Below the belt and out of order that was Con.......

Didn't think you'd stoop that low to try and get a response out of me.

GHS


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> Below the belt and out of order that was Con.......
> 
> Didn't think you'd stoop that low to try and get a response out of me.
> 
> GHS


 Well then man up and tell me what you really think GHS that is afterall the name of the game is it not?!

P.S. If you have a hot missus that comment would not annoy you...............


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Seriously J its not funny to make fun of the mentally challanged, if you make that pole every one including my self will vote for goosey.
> 
> ^Have to say i am liking this thread also, woke up with a massive head and ear ache after not sleeping all night but now i am feeling a lot better.


You make fun of me???

Amount of bad sh1t I do I cant be right in the head:confused1:

How about a "whos not right in the head on this board" poll

I will put myself in, and put forward robsta as uim sure he would concur...

anyone else want to join poll, see who winner is??


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Well then man up and tell me what you really think GHS that is afterall the name of the game is it not?!
> 
> P.S. If you have a hot missus that comment would not annoy you...............


 Nah your alright mate think I'll let goose continue to make you look stupid he's doing a better job than I could.......

GHS


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well then man up and tell me what you really think GHS that is afterall the name of the game is it not?!
> 
> P.S. If you have a hot missus that comment would not annoy you...............


He has a point..

post pic of bird so we can judge for sure:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose

GHS said:


> Nah your alright mate think I'll let goose continue to make you look stupid he's doing a better job than I could.......
> 
> GHS


GHS it's only a bit of friendly banter. Nice spelling though! :thumb:

Oh apart from goose is capital 'G' but i'll let it slide..


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> You make fun of me???
> 
> Amount of bad sh1t I do I cant be right in the head:confused1:
> 
> How about a "whos not right in the head on this board" poll
> 
> I will put myself in, and put forward robsta as uim sure he would concur...
> 
> anyone else want to join poll, see who winner is??


Yeah i recon you would win this one.

Now a pole on who the most annoying fvcker who posts just enough reasonable stuff to not be banned is one i recon i would win



GHS said:


> Nah your alright mate think I'll let goose continue to make you look stupid he's doing a better job than I could.......
> 
> GHS


 Good to see the old GHS back FINALLY!


----------



## GHS

Ok fair enough.........I'll post one now hold on a sec......

GHS


----------



## laurie g

yo yo welcome hback bro


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Yeah i recon you would win this one.
> 
> Now a *pole* on who the most annoying fvcker who posts just enough reasonable stuff to not be banned is one i recon i would win
> 
> Good to see the old GHS back FINALLY!


Was that deliberate spelling error or are you a lap dancer in spare time:lol: :lol:

Yes you are fckin annoying...

Just an observation (notice how not a direct insult)


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Was that deliberate spelling error or are you a lap dancer in spare time:lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes you are fckin annoying...
> 
> Just an observation (notice how not a direct insult)


 :thumb:

As far as the lap dancer comment i get that nearly every day because i try and pay for every thing in single dollar bills:lol:


----------



## jw007

Right off for a while to use sunbed

Please abuse me anyway you see fit...

BUNCH OF BETA BOYS


----------



## GHS

laurie g said:


> yo yo welcome hback bro


 Cheers mate :thumb:

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

jw007 said:


> Right off for a while to use sunbed
> 
> Please abuse me anyway you see fit...
> 
> BUNCH OF BETA BOYS


Doesn't the sun bed affect your green hue? :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> Ok fair enough.........I'll post one now hold on a sec......
> 
> GHS


Still waiting to see the pic of your bird.....


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Still waiting to see the pic of your bird.....


 Me too i have to leave in 5minutes:cursing:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> Me too i have to leave in 5minutes:cursing:


Hurry the Fck up GHS, Con has to get to class.... 

Bastard... your going to make him late and we are anxiously waiting to see this. No spoof pics either. If she's too hot we will know she's not with you. So post pics of your sister if you have to:lol:


----------



## GHS

Coming now lads sorry its taking a while for photbucket to resize it

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> Coming now lads sorry its taking a while for photbucket to resize it
> 
> GHS


How in the fck did you get another badge while being banned for a week. You poll smoking pansy fcker.... :whistling:


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> How in the fck did you get another badge while being banned for a week. You poll smoking pansy fcker.... :whistling:


Surely that's not even possible?


----------



## GHS

Not the best at short notice but its the only decent one I could find with me and her in the picture..........


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Surely that's not even possible?


I might have to try and give Goose his second one today... He's a cheeky Fckr too:laugh:


----------



## Goose

Ahh I cannot view it! Darn red X's! It's because work block photobucket.


----------



## GHS

I had 4 badges before I was banned mate?

GHS


----------



## Guest

Right in the nick of time i was just leaving.

Very nice looking missus, you shouldnt have got wound up by my comment...


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> I might have to try and give Goose his second one today... He's a cheeky Fckr too:laugh:


Cheeky! Me?? Never! :rolleye: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ok... your good in my book bro...She's a little hotty


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Right in the nick of time i was just leaving.
> 
> Very nice looking missus, you shouldnt have got wound up by my comment...





MaxMuscle said:


> Ok... your good in my book bro...She's a little hotty


 Thanks guys :thumb:

Sorry Con I know you were only joking about mate 

GHS


----------



## nibbsey

Con said:


> Seriously J its not funny to make fun of the mentally challanged, if you make that pole every one including my self will vote for goosey.
> 
> ^Have to say i am liking this thread also, *woke up with a massive head* r.


We know:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Sorry Con I know you were only joking about mate
> 
> GHS


I have a cute little blonde too bud we could get together and start our own Weeman chronicles on here.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

Post up a pic Max.........Its only fair?

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> Post up a pic Max.........Its only fair?
> 
> GHS


I have one in my Album...


----------



## Goose

GHS said:


> Post up a pic Max.........Its only fair?
> 
> GHS


Yeah and don't photobucket it this time. I can't view! :cursing:

Upload from the computer.


----------



## Tinytom

MaxMuscle said:


> Hurry the Fck up GHS, Con has to get to class....
> 
> Bastard... your going to make him late and we are anxiously waiting to see this. No spoof pics either. *If she's too hot we will know she's not with you*. *So post pics of your sister if you have to* :lol:


LMAO you guys crack me up


----------



## nibbsey

BTW good to have ya back GHS


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> I have one in my Album...


 Just saw her mate...........I'm sure we could sort something out :whistling: 

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Yeah and don't photobucket it this time. I can't view! :cursing:
> 
> Upload from the computer.


Alright, Alright I will try.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here you go....


----------



## GHS

Can't you view his album Goose mate?

GHS


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Alright, Alright I will try.


You Rock.

GHS if you wish to do the same I would be much appreciated


----------



## MasterBlaster

She's a wee bit drunk in this one...Just the way I like Em'


----------



## Goose

GHS said:


> Can't you view his album Goose mate?
> 
> GHS


No the pictures seem to be blocked under albums and when people post via a link. If they upload straight from their computer onto a post it seems to work. Thats Legal and General for you.


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> She's a wee bit drunk in this one...Just the way I like Em'


Have you seen the thread on "Threesomes" mate? I'm interested if you are? :laugh:


----------



## jw007

yeah yeah nice birds

now back to abuse

Sunbed session over

GREENER then ever...


----------



## GHS

I'm not sure how to upload it from my computer because its too big for an atachment.......

Just have to wait untill you get home to see her mate........

GHS


----------



## nibbsey

jw007 said:


> yeah yeah nice birds
> 
> now back to abuse
> 
> Sunbed session over
> 
> GIRLIER then ever...


Come on bring on the abuse you gang of gaylords :bounce:


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> yeah yeah nice birds
> 
> now back to abuse
> 
> Sunbed session over
> 
> GREENER then ever...


 POO HEAD!

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Have you seen the thread on "Threesomes" mate? I'm interested if you are? :laugh:


The next time were in Essex I will let you have a go at her... :beer:


----------



## MasterBlaster

jw007 said:


> yeah yeah nice birds
> 
> now back to abuse
> 
> Sunbed session over
> 
> GREENER then ever...


That was quick...You weren't playing with yourself in there now were you?


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> The next time were in Essex I will let you have a go at her... :beer:


Haha you only say that because you know you never coming to Essex!!

:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> Haha you only say that because you know you never coming to Essex!!
> 
> :lol:


Well were is your contribution here? We can do some same room swap if you want but you have to have more than an inflatable friend to bring to the party...:laugh:


----------



## jw007

MaxMuscle said:


> That was quick...You weren't playing with yourself in there now were you?


well i have one at home, and yes i was

Never waste an opportunity mate


----------



## MasterBlaster

jw007 said:


> well i have one at home, and yes i was
> 
> Never waste an opportunity mate


Atta Hulk... The rays always make the climax of the [email protected] better:cool:


----------



## nibbsey

Can you guys get off each others missuses and get on topic and start slating. :cursing:


----------



## jw007

nibbsey said:


> Can you guys get off each others missuses and get on topic and start slating. :cursing:


we need some Beta types to post offended by our comments, that should cause a sh1t storm

ANy betas up for a laugh????


----------



## MasterBlaster

Okay back to slating... the peanut gallery is getting upset.


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> we need some Beta types to post offended by our comments, that should cause a sh1t storm
> 
> ANy betas up for a laugh????


 If they were up for a laugh they wouldn't be BETAs mate..........

Rookie mistake:whistling:

I've only been away for a week and your already loosing your ALPHAness

GHS


----------



## jw007

GHS said:


> If they were up for a laugh they wouldn't be BETAs mate..........
> 
> Rookie mistake:whistling:
> 
> I've only been away for a week and your already loosing your ALPHAness
> 
> GHS


then abuse me ffs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I deserve it, I feel like an AFC today


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> Well were is your contribution here? We can do some same room swap if you want but you have to have more than an inflatable friend to bring to the party...:laugh:


Oh I have a contribution alright. She's on my Facebook page


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> then abuse me ffs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I deserve it, I feel like an AFC today


JW wants to get Beta bummed!! :lol:


----------



## GHS

jw007 said:


> then abuse me ffs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I deserve it, I feel like an AFC today


 Was my Poo Face insult not enough to provoke you :confused1:

BIG GAY!

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

Is this thread dying now?


----------



## nibbsey

Where's Con gone, to school i suppose.

Do you think he's studying fasion??


----------



## GHS

You insulting my welcome back thread???

You fcuking [email protected]!!!! :angry:

GHS


----------



## Goose

Con's gone back to learn how to spell.


----------



## LittleChris

Good to have you back GHS.

Anybody who manages to rack up 4stars with just over 1,000 posts is a valuable asset to the forum


----------



## nibbsey

LittleChris said:


> Good to have you back GHS.
> 
> Anybody who manages to rack up 4stars with just over 1,000 posts is a valuable asset to the forum


 Only through homosexual banter has he accumulated such a rating. Giving free cyberhead and bumsex, he's nothing but a cyber rep whore rent boy. :tongue:


----------



## GHS

No I'm not valuable mate.........

Unless you like being bummed? :whistling:

GHS


----------



## MasterBlaster

He got those for blowing the mods 2 at a time...

:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster

GHS said:


> No I'm not valuable mate.........
> 
> Unless you like being bummed? :whistling:
> 
> GHS


I only need 200 more points and I will have mine as well. Just a few gay threads short of GHS i suppose


----------



## LittleChris

Was quite surprised you came back after the shame of a banning. Each to their own I suppose 

How did you spend your ban? Refreshing the UKM page and attempting to log in?

Still on track for the North West comp this year?


----------



## Pithead

I want to sh1tstir but I'm out of practice. :cursing:


----------



## GHS

LittleChris said:


> Was quite surprised you came back after the shame of a banning. Each to their own I suppose
> 
> How did you spend your ban? Refreshing the UKM page and attempting to log in?
> 
> Still on track for the North West comp this year?


 No shame at all mate.........Was a well deserved ban........

If you can't do the time don't commit the crime 

Spent most of it in work and in the gym. Yeah prep is going well mate over 250 lbs now.......

What you weighing?

GHS


----------



## newdur

MaxMuscle said:


> I only need 200 more points and I will have mine as well. Just a few gay threads short of GHS i suppose


 there you go mate you got your number four

welcome back GHS

your all still a bunch of co(ks


----------



## Goose

MaxMuscle said:


> I only need 200 more points and I will have mine as well. Just a few gay threads short of GHS i suppose


How do you know how points until a star comes along? I thought it was random?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Goose said:


> How do you know how points until a star comes along? I thought it was random?


Every 10,000 points you get another star


----------



## MasterBlaster

newdur said:


> there you go mate you got your number four
> 
> welcome back GHS
> 
> your all still a bunch of co(ks


Your a stud Newdur...Thanks bro:beer:


----------



## GHS

MaxMuscle said:


> Your a stud Newdur...Thanks bro:beer:


 Bitch you caught me up..............:cry:

GHS


----------



## LittleChris

Get a journal up and running then GHS. You spend more than enough time on here so no real reason not to. Will help keep you off the beers and junk food all the times as well


----------



## jw007

Threads dying

WOULD A MOD PLEASE STEP IN AND THREATEN TO CLOSE IF ABUSE CONTINUES


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> Threads dying
> 
> WOULD A MOD PLEASE STEP IN AND THREATEN TO CLOSE IF ABUSE CONTINUES


Quit whining you big girl!


----------



## nibbsey

jw007 said:


> Threads dying
> 
> WOULD A MOD PLEASE STEP IN AND THREATEN TO CLOSE IF ABUSE CONTINUES


 Quick someone mention a Lab


----------



## Goose

Dexter's Laboratory..

Used to watch it on Cartoon Network years ago.....


----------



## LittleChris

Get a journal up and running then GHS. You spend more than enough time on here so no real reason not to. Will help keep you off the beers and junk food all the times as well


----------



## MasterBlaster

nibbsey said:


> Quick someone mention a Lab


----------



## Zara-Leoni

nibbsey said:


> Quick someone mention a Lab





MaxMuscle said:


>


LOL!!!!!

Best thread I've seen in days..... :lol: dunno how i missed it?


----------



## Goose

Cute pup


----------



## GHS

My welcome back thread has reached ten pages..........Didn't know I made such an impact.............. :wub:

LittleChris - I'm going to start a journal 15 weeks out from the show mate......

GHS


----------



## jw007

I just noticed

Someone moved my thread

I started in general section

moan rant whine, moan rant whine etc etc


----------



## nibbsey

jw007 said:


> I just noticed
> 
> Someone moved my thread
> 
> I started in general section
> 
> moan rant whine, moan rant whine etc etc


 That'll be the bl00dy moderators moderating again. :cursing:


----------



## Goose

We SHOULD chase up why you wern't banned for it.


----------



## Pithead

nibbsey said:


> That'll be the bl00dy moderators moderating again. :cursing:


 Why those no good pesky folk! :cursing:


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> I just noticed
> 
> Someone moved my thread
> 
> I started in general section
> 
> moan rant whine, moan rant whine etc etc


wonder why that was being a welcome thread after all just be thankful it was not deleted especially after that post about Con's diet being sh1t fat bloke


----------



## nibbsey

Pscarb said:


> wonder why that was being a welcome thread after all just be thankful it was not deleted especially after that post about Con's diet being sh1t fat bloke


 Cool man, Pscarb's come to join in the fun... :beer:


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> wonder why that was being a welcome thread after all just be thankful it was not deleted especially after that post about Con's diet being sh1t fat bloke


Good to see your keeping your beady eye out mate:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I see this thread went boring after i left, i knew i was the life of every party:lol:

Must say JW i am sure your diet is fun, how does it go again? Eat pizza have a few brews and then make up for it with a couple of lines followed by 5 hours of gay bar dancing in your little belly shirts:thumb:


----------



## corbuk

wow 10 pages ,


----------



## MasterBlaster

Con said:


> I see this thread went boring after i left, i knew i was the life of every party:lol:
> 
> Must say JW i am sure your diet is fun, how does it go again? Eat pizza have a few brews and then make up for it with a couple of lines followed by 5 hours of gay bar dancing in your little belly shirts:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I see this thread went boring after i left, i knew i was the life of every party:lol:
> 
> Must say JW i am sure your diet is fun, how does it go again? Eat pizza have a few brews and then make up for it with a couple of lines followed by 5 hours of *gay bar dancing in your little belly shirts* :thumb:


dont be daft, Im too awesome and big to dance, I just stand there sneering at betas, charging birds to touch my guns

The rest is spot on however


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> dont be daft, Im too awesome and big to dance, I just stand there sneering at betas, charging birds to touch my guns
> 
> The rest is spot on however


 Sounds like my prep last year.

Drink tons of vodka all night make up for it the next day with tons of stims and little amounts of food mainly coming from big macs.

**** i better be a lot bigger this time round because i am doing none of those things this time. Now its all about eating meals on time, doing training and going to be early on friday nights:lol:

The only times i danced was when i was very drunk i would take off my shirt and get up on a table and dance around until i fell over......


----------



## nibbsey

Hurrraahhh Con is back from his Fasion Studies:thumb:


----------



## Tall

Is this a club...? :whistling:


----------



## GHS

The GHD CLUB :cool2:

Only joking mods :whistling:

GHS


----------



## nibbsey

GHS said:


> The GHD CLUB :cool2:
> 
> *Only joking mods* :whistling:
> 
> GHS


 Yeah right!! 

THE GHD APPRECIATION CLUB :tongue:


----------



## GHS

nibbsey said:


> Yeah right!!
> 
> THE GHD APPRECIATION CLUB :tongue:


 Care to start such a thing and prove your ALPHAness? 

GHS


----------



## dmcc

Whatever you lot are on, can I have some too?


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> Whatever you lot are on, can I have some too?


What if it's Pu55y?


----------



## GHS

1000mg + of test and a few oxys a day should do the trick dmcc:lol:

GHS


----------



## Guest

Welcome back GHS... You didnt miss much


----------



## GHS

Except for you Zeus mate :wub:

GHS


----------



## dmcc

GHS said:


> 1000mg + of test and a few oxys a day should do the trick dmcc:lol:
> 
> GHS


Funny you should mention......... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> Except for you Zeus mate :wub:
> 
> GHS


 :blush: :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry but Im going to have to close this thread if someone doesnt post an insult worthy of it.

And Dexters Lab isnt to be mentioned here. I hate that little speccy tw*t and he wont get any facetime here.

You've all been warned.


----------



## GHS

:lol: Good to see the original TT posting..........Seems you have a few brothers on the board?

YOU BIG GAY BOY................*Sorry* :wub:

GHS


----------



## Tinytom

Well they all may want a bit of this jelly but they'll just have to take a ticket and get in line.

sluts.


----------

